# Nautical Websites



## benjidog

Discussion thread for Nautical Websites. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## benjidog

There are references to nautical websites all over the place making it difficult to find them.

I have started this Directory entry today to provide a single reference point to find them to assist all members.

You are invited to contribute to make this a valuable asset to all.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## jaydeeare

Good to see that this is happening! It makes a lot of sense, saves a lot of time 'googling'.

One I've found interesting is *HERE*

Enjoy it everyone


----------



## benjidog

Thanks Johnny - I have added that one to the list and at the same time added a couple of links for U-boat sites

Brian


----------



## Iangb

Useful for research on Aussie shipping:
http://www.flotilla-australia.com/index.htm

Ian


----------



## benjidog

Thanks Ian,

I have added that to the list as well.


----------



## John_F

Brian,
A site for ex BP Apprentices is this one:
http://www.bpapprentices.com/
It is run by Graham Wallace (a member of this site) who has an ever increasing record of crewlists, not just apprentices.
A much better site for Shell personnel is here:
http://www.helderline.nl/
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## lakercapt

WWW.boatnerd.com 
for all the activities on the Great Lakes


----------



## benjidog

Thanks folks.

I have added the BP and Shell ones. 

The Boatnerd site was already in the list Lakercapt but thanks anyway.


----------



## eldersuk

Ron Mapplebeck's very comprehensive site.

http://www.teesships.freeuk.com/


----------

